
FB removed over 1.5B fake accounts in the last 6 months - pl0x
https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/15/facebook-transparency-report-fake-account-removal/
======
ghunky
Not all are fake ... I got mine disabled ... impossible to get it back

------
magma17
keep going.

